
Chrome Lite Pages – For a faster, leaner loading experience - migueldemoura
https://blog.chromium.org/2019/03/chrome-lite-pages-for-faster-leaner.html
======
banana43
I'm not sure how I feel about Chrome optimizing (aka intercepting) HTTPS
webpages. I guess with Edge gone, this problem is just going to become worse.

Otherwise, the article looks thin on details? The optimizations are not really
explained. May be it's more geared towards marketing then towards web
developers?

It's unclear what the performance benefit is? I tried it locally but the pages
did not seem really faster, at least not 2x faster as claimed in the article
"...Data Saver may reduce data use by up to 90% and load pages two times
faster,.."? Or may be they are just using the weasel word "up to"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word))?

